# Job opportunities for visitors



## Jennirockz (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi me and my partner (un-married) are looking at going over to Australia to experience the country and its lifestyle but also to work to fund the finance of it. We are looking to come for between 3-6 months and are enquiring about how difficult it is to find a job (of any kind) and what sort of areas of work are in demand??

We are looking at travelling the country and wondered how easy or difficult it is to find work as we go along. i.e. are there ranches that look at taking on extra help?? or is there plenty of (paid) volunteer work??

hope you can help us, we've got a lot of planning to do but any help would be welcomed  
Thanks Jen


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Well if you are looking for work in farms in the bush and the outback jobs are plentiful! They pay around $25 per hour plus boarding (sometimes). But the issue It is pretty boring for some. And farms are far from population centers so it is pretty much work and drinks in local pub (if they have one)!
Cities have a lot of jobs and they pay minimum $600 per week, but you'll have to compete with millions of other backpackers. Plus the hardest is to land the first job, break into Australian experience. 
In summery, jobs are plentiful but you'll still need to work to secure them since you are not a local. 
Unless you want to work for cash in hand dodgy employers who pay just $10 per hour!


----------



## Jennirockz (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks!! that is really helpful  we are looking at staying in Sydney for around 2-3 months and then travel around for a further 6 months  looking at coming across sept/oct 2013


----------

